# Giro Stage 3 - 173k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Just saw the end of Stage 2 and haven't read the reactions yet. I think Cavendish does have a little to be upset about. Buy hey, it's a sprint. It will happen. I think Petacchi went a bit sooner than Cav thought, which is what you need to do to get Cavendaish. A few changes in line heled as well. I'm somewhat surprised Petacchi didn't scoot all the way to the right of the road to make getting on his wheel a bit tougher, but that would mean more ground to cover before the line. And he still won.

Speaking of winning, Cavendish wore the Pink on the podium, but looked someone gave him photos of Petachhi kissing his mom. We have seen tis with Cavendish before, so it's not a surprise.

Now, Stage 3. The profile makes it look like 133k of a slow uphill pitch. About 20k of a descent, two little humps, and about 4k to the finish at the plateau of the second hump. Still considered a sprinter stage. But if someone, or a select group, can get a lil distance at the base of that climb, a break may stick. That is if it's more than one guy getting stranded out there.

Pavel Brutt is always a good choice for a break, but it might go to an unexpected Italian, like Napolitano. Plus the winds off the coast might wreak havoc on a break. If it's a bunch sprint, I will pick Cavendish again. Only because it looks like im a bandwagoner if I pick AleJet. 

P.S. Two stages and no wrecks! The Giro is usually down 1/4 of its riders by now! So there must be a huge crash sometime during Stage3.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Breakaway artist. Or strong uphill sprinter.

If it goes to a bunch, it looks well made for Farrar.

If it ends up being a break, it could be anyone. Maybe Johnny Hoogerland?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Breakaway artist. Or strong uphill sprinter.
> 
> If it goes to a bunch, it looks well made for Farrar.
> 
> If it ends up being a break, it could be anyone. Maybe Johnny Hoogerland?


Supposedly Pettachi has done a lot of high altitude work with Scarponi so he could get over that cat 1 with enough juice left to out sprint anyone left. This could be a good year for him to grab the Green Jersey.

...unless an escape artist rips up that same cat 1 and put everyone else in his review mirror. There are too many possibilities on this one.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, looks like the peleton will be climbing for 80 kms! Someone who is a good descender could really rip it at the 127km mark and get some decent separation.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

AJL said:


> Man, looks like the peleton will be climbing for 80 kms! Someone who is a good descender could really rip it at the 127km mark and get some decent separation.


Not that much climbing. Less than 1K over 80K, that's 1.2% average. And it's 40K downhill to the finish.
The sprinters won't get dropped over the climb and there is plenty of time to catch up, so I am betting on bunch sprint. Cavendish wins in pink!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I predict another Italian will win today. Garmin will blow another lead out and Cavendoosh will whine. Just another day at the Giro!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Needs to be a real organized breakaway; that long downhill will serve as sufficient recovery for the protected peloton riders. The small hump at the end will drain a bit of energy so I'd think someone like Napolitano will take it.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> Needs to be a real organized breakaway; that long downhill will serve as sufficient recovery for the protected peloton riders. The small hump at the end will drain a bit of energy so I'd think someone like Napolitano will take it.


Reading through some errant tweets. Cav predicts carnage. Robby Hunter says with two short climbs at the end it won't be a typical finish. This might be a strong man's finish. Who knows.

I think HTC will be motivated today. Garmin will probably want to redeem themselves but still get totally owned. Should be an interesting stage today.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Remember Cav has won at SanRemo so don't think this climb will count him out. Garmin will race a perfect stage to get Farrar in the final sprint but blow it with 1km to go...again. I see Cav winning and not making the same mistake as yesterday of getting boxed in. He will take Alejet down like he did Hausler last year in the Tour de Suisse if it happens again (my prediction). Dark horse winner for me is Manuel Belletti.

My only stone cold prediction is it won't be Sebastian Lang! Nice ride by him yesterday.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

AJL said:


> . This could be a good year for him to grab the Green Jersey.


The points jersey is Red not Green in the Giro BTW.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The finish is supposedly near Pettachi's hometown. So he'll be itching for a win for the hometown crowd. Still. I don't think Cav will let him get away with another one.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

jd3 said:


> The finish is supposedly near Pettachi's hometown. So he'll be itching for a win for the hometown crowd. Still. I don't think Cav will let him get away with another one.


And as has been noted by other posters, Pettachi has been training at altitude with Scarponi and it doesn't appear to have taken his top end speed away. If it comes down to Pettachi and Cav again then it should be advantage Pettachi.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Streaming NOW kiddies. Here;
http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/20/v-262001.html
English on Eurosport.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

A bad crash just happened :eek6: :eek6: !


He looked very much unconscious.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

that's the most horrifying thing i've seen in cycling. hope he's okay. does NOT look good


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Seriously ugly crash...Leopard Trek rider...no movement at all.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

The were doing CPR... Oh dear,,,


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

CN reporting it was Wouter Weylandt.

Universal Sports commenting that they were appearing to be performing CPR on him.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> CN reporting it was Wouter Weylandt.
> 
> Universal Sports commenting that they were appearing to be performing CPR on him.


Eurosport also said race radio is reporting Woulter Weylandt.

I'm going to have to turn off the audio for a bit, so hopefully someone will update this thread if there is additional information.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

CN reported that RAI showed medical staff performing CPR on him, so that's confirmed. Not a good situation...


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, RAI showed one brief shot of CPR being performed


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Tone is very somber on the coverage right now..


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

The brief shot of him on the ground following the crash suggested pretty serious head/facial injury. Did not look good at all.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

CN reporting that he's still on the ground with medical staff.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

RAI coverage was talking about him and a helicopter but my Italian isn't good enough to understand what they were saying specifically.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Race radio what?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

It doesn't look good. They were giving him adrenaline and massaging his heart. He's been on the ground for 15-20 minutes. Things do NOT look good.....terrible.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Prayers for Wouter and his family...


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

All signs pointing to a black Monday.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

He's currently being airlifted away....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice sprint win for Arcos.

Any news on W.W.?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

RAI showing a medical helicopter hovering but I imagine they'll have to move him to someplace where the it can land.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Prayers to him...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

RAI showing a medical helicopter hovering but I imagine they'll have to move him to someplace where the it can land.

RAI talking about adrenaline and atropine, not good.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Unconfirmed report is that he has a pulse.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

podiums and ceremonies are cancelled.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> RAI showing a medical helicopter hovering but I imagine they'll have to move him to someplace where the it can land.
> 
> RAI talking about adrenaline and atropine, not good.


Full cardiac code  .


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

hampsten88 said:


> A rider is in serious trouble and this is what you think is appropriate to post.


Oh, I'm sorry. Did I offend your delicate sensibilities? Let me get the panty debuncher out for you.

I watched it live. I saw them working on him. I feel plenty bad for him, and the situation sucks. But there's still a bike race going on, and there's still discussion about the race. 

That being said:

Garmin yet again can't figure out how to set up a lead out, even though I don't think anyone had the power to beat Vicioso. Good day for David Miller though...he'll be seeing pink.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is the rider:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> I think this is the rider:


It is. Andrew Hood commented that Farrar (one of his regular training partners) was shocked. Apparently the riders had no clue the situation was so severe until they hit the finish line.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> It is. Andrew Hood commented that Farrar (one of his regular training partners) was shocked. Apparently the riders had no clue the situation was so severe until they hit the finish line.


Aren't the riders no longer plugged into team radios now? Not too surprising they were in the dark.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Part of the group came in without competing to the line, so some knew...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Biography*

_*Wouter Weylandt *_comes from a long line of Belgian strongmen who have a seriously fast finishing sprint. Whether Wouter develops into a pure sprinter or more of a Classics strongman still remains to be seen. The evidence is compelling that he could actually succeed in both arenas. * Born in Gent, Belgium in 1984*, the young Wouter has an impressive list of palmarès to recommend him to any top squad. LEOPARD TREK will be happy to help develop his skills.

Early on in his career he showed a flair for riding over wind-swept cobbled roads, taking a stage and second overall at the 2007 Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen, a race that only a handful of the original starters even finished. That year he also showed his fast finish by taking stage victories at the Ster Elektrotoer and the Eneco Tour. In 2008, he narrowly missed a victory at Gent-Wevelgem, grabbing third instead, though he had more luck at the Omloop van de Vlaamse Scheldeboorden – Kruibeke. His breakout victory came when he won a stage at the Vuelta a España. It was for a stage that only the strongest of sprinters could hope to have a chance, and gave the first serious glimpse into Weylandt’s true potential.

He followed up his breakout year with impressive victories in 2009 at the difficult semi-classic Le Samyn and a stage at the Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen. But true confirmation of his promise came in 2010 when he grabbed another seriously difficult stage at the Giro d’Italia. He closed out his impressive 2010 season with a victory in stage four of the Circuit Franco-Belge. If his past performances are anything to go by, 2011 promises to be another year full of large steps forward in form and consequently, his victory tally


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

More pic:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sounds like*

his heart may have been strained from blood loss
hope he's okay


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Race radio what?



With all your glorious knowledge, how in the damn'd world do you think race radios could have helped or hindered this? Don't be an idiot. Dude's laying on the ground in potential cardiac arrest and you're going to make some idiotic remark.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

88 rex said:


> With all your glorious knowledge, how in the damn'd world do you think race radios could have helped or hindered this? Don't be an idiot. Dude's laying on the ground in potential cardiac arrest and you're going to make some idiotic remark.


He IS in cardiac arrest.

You don't do CPR unless the heart has stopped :frown5: .


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

88 rex said:


> With all your glorious knowledge, how in the damn'd world do you think race radios could have helped or hindered this? Don't be an idiot. Dude's laying on the ground in potential cardiac arrest and you're going to make some idiotic remark.


Yeah looked like another Casartelli situation, crashed on a descent for whatever reason and I would guess hit is head on a roadside object. I think there was a guardrail there, medics/docs were with him within seconds it appeared.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG......

rai radio is saying he's dead....


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I hate to speculate but folks are crying on the RAI coverage now.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Rip.....


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Said a prayer for him and his family. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Prayers to his family, friends, team and race mates....


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

.........

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/weylandt-dies-in-giro-ditalia-crash


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Yeah looked like another Casartelli situation, crashed on a descent for whatever reason and I would guess hit is head on a roadside object. I think there was a guardrail there, medics/docs were with him within seconds it appeared.


I was watching it live and when EMS got to him it sure didn't look like they were working on his airway first (ABC).


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

kiroskka said:


> OMG......
> 
> rai radio is saying he's dead....


RAI kept showing overhead helicopter TV shots of the crash scene and it appeared an ambulance was still there well after people were reporting he had been airlifted out, and what appeared to me to be a large white sheet covering something on the ground was just behind the rear of the ambulance.

Or at least that is what it looked like to me.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Italian news agency RAI is reporting that Leopard-Trek’s Wouter Weylandt died after crashing out of the Giro d’Italia Monday.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> I was watching it live and when EMS got to him it sure didn't look like they were working on his airway first (ABC).


What does suggest to you?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> RAI kept showing overhead helicopter TV shots of the crash scene and it appeared an ambulance was still there well after people were reporting he had been airlifted out, and what appeared to me to be a large white sheet covering something on the ground was just behind the rear of the ambulance.
> 
> Or at least that is what it looked like to me.


I saw that too; like a sheet covering a body.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> What does suggest to you?


Airway is most important. Period.

You have to establish an airway first.


It looked like they were dealing with the hemorrhage first.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy crap...RIP.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Another pic:


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

There's already a video on YouTube. Looks like he hit something face-first.
What a terrible thing, such a young man.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I am sitting here crying. So very sad.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ronbo613 said:


> There's already a video on YouTube. Looks like he hit something face-first.
> What a terrible thing, such a young man.


It's already been removed.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wouter won stage 3 last year at this very race.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

ronbo613 said:


> There's already a video on YouTube. Looks like he hit something face-first.
> What a terrible thing, such a young man.


That video was up less than 3 minutes after it happened...that's technology for you.

Warning to those who choose to watch - it gets graphic at about 0:14 for about five seconds, then back to the race.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

its a sad day when we're reminded that cycling can actually become fatal. So many young pro's are newly wed, proud new parents, and have a large following of friends and family that follow them, making it all the much more sad.
although this is a venue to comment on racing, tactics, and everything. it just seems strange to discuss race radios or garmin's inability to close a race immediately after witnessing a fatality.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

Child on the way, too.........


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

88 rex said:


> With all your glorious knowledge, how in the damn'd world do you think race radios could have helped or hindered this? Don't be an idiot. Dude's laying on the ground in potential cardiac arrest and you're going to make some idiotic remark.


No you fool, I'm talking about the stage finish.

Do I need to debunch you too?

Condolences to his family and friends. At least he passed doing what he loved most...we should all be so lucky to go out that way.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

redlizard said:


> That video was up less than 3 minutes after it happened...that's technology for you.
> 
> Warning to those who choose to watch - it gets graphic at about 0:14 for about five seconds, then back to the race.


If it's from the live feed I was watching, it shows Wouter with the cameraman at his feet looking at him from the chest up (He was lying supine). Wouter looked like he had massive face trauma.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> its a sad day when we're reminded that cycling can actually become fatal. So many young pro's are newly wed, proud new parents, and have a large following of friends and family that follow them, making it all the much more sad.
> although this is a venue to comment on racing, tactics, and everything. it just seems strange to discuss race radios or garmin's inability to close a race immediately after witnessing a fatality.


I'll agree with you there. 

I hadn't read that he died as a result of his injuries as I was (gasp) getting some work done.

Yes it's a tragedy. Should we stop the entire race for it? Do you think he would have wanted that?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

redlizard said:


> That video was up less than 3 minutes after it happened...that's technology for you.
> 
> Warning to those who choose to watch - it gets graphic at about 0:14 for about five seconds, then back to the race.


Removed now. I wish I hadn't watched it. I think he was dead when they gave him CPR.

RIP...


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i don't think the race should be stopped for it. it remains to be seen if the peleton really rides tomorrow. and that stage with the crazy descent may come under more scrutiny.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been on the Leopard Trek website all morning.


It's now down for maintenance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Very sad. Very very sad.

Oddly enough, he won stage 3 last year. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Removed now. I wish I hadn't watched it...


When I saw it live, I immediately got a queasy feeling in my stomach. I know these things often look worse than they end up being, but still, absolutely no movement and really bad trauma to head/face...

Looks like essentially the same thing that killed Casartelli.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> i don't think the race should be stopped for it. it remains to be seen if the peleton really rides tomorrow. and that stage with the crazy descent may come under more scrutiny.


Good point. We may yet see the Zoncolon stage truncated (supposedly the Crostis was still snowbound a week ago?) Add in the fact the descent is terrifying (according to Contador) it may get slashed.

Don't know if the peloton will race tomorrow. They may parade until 20K, then race the sprint finish. Would be nice if they symbolically let Leopard or a Belgian just take the win, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Good point. We may yet see the Zoncolon stage truncated (supposedly the Crostis was still snowbound a week ago?) Add in the fact the descent is terrifying (according to Contador) it may get slashed.
> 
> Don't know if the peloton will race tomorrow. They may parade until 20K, then race the sprint finish. Would be nice if they symbolically let Leopard or a Belgian just take the win, but I don't see that happening.


They still gotta race...but I cant imagine how hard it is to come back THE NEXT DAY to do so. 

RIP


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Sad day. RIP Wouter Weylandt. Every training ride, every race, every day these cyclist literally put their life on the line for the sport they love and for the love of the competition. Ride safe ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

RkFast said:


> They still gotta race...but I cant imagine how hard it is to come back THE NEXT DAY to do so.
> 
> RIP


It'll be interesting how the peloton, and especially Leopard Trek, responds tomorrow.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

It was horrible watching the live footage of him laying motionless on the road with that much blood coming out. I immediately felt sick to my stomach, and now I just feel terribly sad, and a little numb. RIP Wouter.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

On the Giro site:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RkFast said:


> They still gotta race...but I cant imagine how hard it is to come back THE NEXT DAY to do so.
> 
> RIP


Right on.

Nygaard just tweeted that Leopard will decide tonight as to the status of their continued participation.

Miller tweeted that the peloton is still in shock.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> When I saw it live, I immediately got a queasy feeling in my stomach. I know these things often look worse than they end up being, but still, absolutely no movement and really bad trauma to head/face...
> 
> Looks like essentially the same thing that killed Casartelli.


I see it has been picked up by other media. Lesson to learn...once you put a video on the internet it's hard to get rid of.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Him last year winning stage 3 at the Giro:


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Who are the other Belgians on the LT team? Wonder if they'll ride tomorrow with a symbolic win then pull out? It's their decision. Somtimes you gotta ride hard to get that aggression out - we each mourn differently.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Another; celebrating:


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

From Velonews:

Race officials later said his left pedal got stuck in a wall at the side of the road, forcing Weylandt to tumble around 60 meters to the ground below.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> No you fool, I'm talking about the stage finish.
> 
> Do I need to debunch you too?
> 
> Condolences to his family and friends. At least he passed doing what he loved most...we should all be so lucky to go out that way.



Debunch? 

No offense, but what happened today was anything but lucky. It was tragic and I highly doubt any of us would choose such a route to pass.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

redlizard said:


> From Velonews:
> 
> Race officials later said his left pedal got stuck in a wall at the side of the road, forcing Weylandt to tumble around 60 meters to the ground below.


So he went over a cliff/embankment?


If that's the case we're looking at a spinal injury as well as a head injury.

Believe it or not it's hard to go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

88 rex said:


> Debunch?
> 
> No offense, but what happened today was anything but lucky. It was tragic and I highly doubt any of us would choose such a route to pass.


No offense intended. I think you misunderstand my comment about luck.

You're going to die someday. So will I. We all will. We take risks every day of our life, from riding, to driving to the grocery store, to walking our dog; life is a fragile thing, and the risks we take are either acceptable to us or not. They were obviously acceptable to a man who competed at the pinnacle of his sport and loved doing it. They know that every day they're putting their lives at risk with the speeds and the technicality of their chosen profession. They sure don't do it out of lust for money...they do it because they so dearly love the sport they've chosen.

Death is never lucky, for the victim or their families and friends. The manner in which it comes to take you can be either a blessing or a curse, depending on how you look at it. Do you want to die in a bed from pneumonia or die doing what you love?

I'd choose the latter. YMMV.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

this is a terrible day. so sobering. its hard to think about anything else, really.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

steve_e_f said:


> this is a terrible day. so sobering. its hard to think about anything else, really.


Well said.


If they do; How the peloton will race, I don't know.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

> Wouter Weylandt fell at about 25 km from the finish during the descent of the Passo del Bocco. Pedal with his left he hit a wall and he slid 20 meters on the asphalt. He lost consciousness and bled profusely.
> VRT
> 
> The images of the cases Weylandt went to the bone. The organization decided immediately to the podium ceremony of the third stage to cancel.
> ...


Translated from sporza.be


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

kiroskka said:


> Child on the way, too.........


That is so so tragic. 

I hate this.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> RAI kept showing overhead helicopter TV shots of the crash scene and it appeared an ambulance was still there well after people were reporting he had been airlifted out, and what appeared to me to be a large white sheet covering something on the ground was just behind the rear of the ambulance.
> 
> Or at least that is what it looked like to me.





> Originally Posted by *cda 455*
> I saw that too; like a sheet covering a body.


So it was Wouter's body under the white sheet. 

So he was not airlifted out but taken away by ambulance after he was declared dead  .


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> I was watching it live and when EMS got to him it sure didn't look like they were working on his airway first (ABC).


Isn't it CAB nowadays? 

Tragic news anyway, my thoughts go out to the ones near and dear to him.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

This really sucks. May he R.I.P.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rogger said:


> Isn't it CAB nowadays?
> 
> Tragic news anyway, my thoughts go out to the ones near and dear to him.


I took my last training via an EMT who told us that it really doesn't make that much difference as anyone in the position to need CPR is pretty close to dead anyway and anything you can do is better than nothing. 

//Actually the first thing is to call 911 or whatever the Dutchbag equivalent is...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rogger said:


> Isn't it CAB nowadays?
> 
> Tragic news anyway, my thoughts go out to the ones near and dear to him.


Semi; yes. Only because the new procedure is brand new. 


You establish an airway and see if the patient is breathing and check for a pulse at the same time.

After you decide the patient doesn't have a pulse, you start chest compression immediately. Breathing/ventilating will be started shortly if you are alone.

Hopefully by then you have another person/team setting up for intubation.

If you're alone; after doing a round of chest compressions, you start the breathing and continue chest compressions.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I took my last training via an EMT who told us that it really doesn't make that much difference as anyone in the position to need CPR is pretty close to dead anyway and anything you can do is better than nothing.
> 
> //Actually the first thing is to call 911 or whatever the Dutchbag equivalent is...


They have found that chest compressions are more important than breathing in the first 4 mins.

But you have to check for a pulse first.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I took my last training via an EMT who told us that it really doesn't make that much difference as anyone in the position to need CPR is pretty close to dead anyway and anything you can do is better than nothing.
> 
> //Actually the first thing is to call 911 or whatever the Dutchbag equivalent is...


Our 911 is 112 and do it by cellphone so they know your location (that last thing changed by January 1st from landline to cell phone), and the idea is to start CPR and have someone else call the emergency services and report back. Got my training last month and the setting was fricking bizarre, it was at a church/community center right by a mall where a guy shot a bunch of peeps before shooting himself only 3 days before.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

From VeloNews:



> RAPALLO, Italy (VN) – Giro d’Italia doctor Giovanni Tredici said “there was nothing we could do” to revive Wouter Weylandt.
> Tredici confirmed that Weylandt died of brain trauma caused by a high-impact crash.
> 
> “He died from a fracture to the front of his skull,” Tredici told journalists in the press room in Rapallo. “We arrived at the scene 30 seconds after the crash. There was nothing we could do to revive him.”
> ...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

More details from VeloNews:




> RAPALLO, Italy (VN) – Manuel Cardoso, a Portuguese rider on the RadioShack team, is one of the few riders who witnessed the tragic accident that claimed the life of Belgian rider Wouter Weylandt in Monday’s third stage at the Giro d’Italia.
> 
> 
> Cardoso was trailing Weylandt near the bottom of the Passo del Bocco with about 25km to go when he saw the big Belgian crash.
> ...


----------



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, R.I.P.....


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Garmin yet again can't figure out how to set up a lead out, even though I don't think anyone had the power to beat Vicioso. Good day for David Miller though...he'll be seeing pink.


To talk race a bit here...as much as I dislike Garmin-Cervelo I am very happy to see David Millar wearing pink. I have always liked him and he is a road warrior.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*A Casartelli-type tribute tomorrow?*

Do you think the entire stage will be neutralized tomorrow with Leopard-Trek allowed to cross the line together? I would be for it. The alternative seems to be neutralize until the last 25 K (or so) and then let the racing begin.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm just a pharmacist, but I think the medics gave it their best even though he was probably dead about a second or two after hitting the ground. CPR can help save lives, but it's not a miracle worker and if you're brain dead, all bets are off.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

weltyed said:


> P.S. Two stages and no wrecks! The Giro is usually down 1/4 of its riders by now! So there must be a huge crash sometime during Stage3.


So im kinda freaked out right now that you called that out well in advance of the accident. Spooky


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I'm just a pharmacist, but I think the medics gave it their best even though he was probably dead about a second or two after hitting the ground. CPR can help save lives, but it's not a miracle worker and if you're brain dead, all bets are off.


I think you're probably right. If he catapulted head first into a guard rail or wall or something, it was probably instant lights out.

It does make you think back at Jens's crash in the Tour a couple years ago, and realize how lucky he was at that time...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a pre-race pic of Wouter from this morning:


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Truly gives me, as well as my fellow riders pause on just how fragile and finite we all are. R.I.P. Weylandt.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Very very sad. Universal sports is showing last year's Giro stage 3 which Weylandt won.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*imagine one of those mountain roads with 180 degree switchbacks*



cda 455 said:


> So he went over a cliff/embankment?
> 
> 
> If that's the case we're looking at a spinal injury as well as a head injury.
> ...


he clipped the outside of one of the turns, high sided over the rail and then dropped to the road another switchback below


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Another pic from Giro website:


----------



## guyc (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely awful scenes at the Giro yesterday. I'm haunted by the images of Weylandt being treated.

Today's stage will be neutralized and Leopard-Trek will cross the line together along with the 4 jersey holders. The team are staying in the Giro.

It also emerged yesterday that Weylandt wasn't on the original roster for the Giro, and was drafted in late last week due to Bennati breaking his collar-bone. It's also 1 year today since Weylandt won his Giro stage, also stage 3. 

RIP.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Giro pic:


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> I think you're probably right. If he catapulted head first into a guard rail or wall or something, it was probably instant lights out.
> 
> It does make you think back at Jens's crash in the Tour a couple years ago, and realize how lucky he was at that time...



The autopsy has been completed. The state pathologist confirmed that WW's death was highly unlikly to be northing other than instant.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

So it appears Wouter was launched forward from where his pedal hit the wall (The near corner facing him) and landed 36+m away with the first impart being approx. 18m from the wall contact point.

That's a lot of velocity  .

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/05/gallery/photos-of-wouter-weylandt-crash-scene-and-memorial_172282/attachment/2011-giro-d-italia-stage-4-6


----------

